# Looking for a retired female



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

I have contacted several breeders by email and phone(left messages) about finding a retired female or teenage pup. No one has answered me. I realize they are very busy should I wait a couple weeks and recontact? Does anyone know of any breeders that have a female available within the next 6 months?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I remember when I was looking that Tonia from Rhapsody Maltese often had listings of her retirees as well as her fellow breeders. Try her page. Looks to me like she's saying she or another has some retirees coming up now. She's located in Texas though. Would you travel? Also did you give any thought to rescue? I'm with AMAR and we from time to time have dogs in the New England area.


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

I would travel, I tried to adopt a dog from Amar but they said I was to far away from the foster mom. Even though I was going to fly to get dog. I am 20 minutes from the Canadian boarder. Most of the rescue dogs in my area are hunting dogs or big dogs.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

cindy6755 said:


> I would travel, I tried to adopt a dog from Amar but they said I was to far away from the foster mom. Even though I was going to fly to get dog. I am 20 minutes from the Canadian boarder. Most of the rescue dogs in my area are hunting dogs or big dogs.


Oh you're way up there. I have a house up in VT and I might have been one of the fosters they said was far since I'm probably at least 2.5 hours from you. My vacation home is down near Manchester. I know Central Vermont Humane Society in Montpelier gets in a lot of dogs but rarely if ever Maltese. Thanks for trying to adopt. :wub: Well try the breeder link I sent you since it looked like someone had female retirees coming up.


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

When I retire in 1 1/2 years maybe I will foster for you guys then maybe we can get some Maltese up here in the Northeast Kingdom! &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

So excited I heard from Tammy at Ta-Jon and Bonnie at Bonnie's Angels they both will have retired females next year!,


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Cindy, I currently have a Ta-Jon male, Blaze, and have had 2 other Ta-Jon females, one a retired Champion. You can't go wrong with Ta-Jon, she's an excellent breeder and a good friend now. In 2013, Eukanuba awarded her "Top Toy Breeder of the Year", that doesn't just apply to Maltese, that covers ALL toy breeds.

Same with Bonnie's Angels - no personal experience, but she's a terrific breeder. I did direct a friend to her for a puppy and they are very happy with him. They wanted one in Florida.


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Thank you can't wait for my new baby


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

You could check with Angie at Divine Maltese. Her dogs are beautiful and I know in the past she has had some retirees available. I would love to have one of her dogs. It's on my bucket list! 

Linda


----------

